# Xanax Any Good??????



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone have good luck on Xanax. I just got prescribed the generic kind.
I am hoping this will be more effective for my anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah its good, it made me feel like a slice of butter melting on top of a big ol pile of flapjacks... but in all seriousness it made me really relaxed and calm.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Haha yeah it really good for anxiety, but it knocks me out lol! Be sure to just take as needed.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

What MG do you guys take? I've never taken more than .5mg of Xanax and It didn't seem to have much effect on me. I swear I have some strange thing with drugs where I am resilient and adapt quickly.

I remember after one time taking Xanax, after it wore off my body was buzzing. I heard people will get that with xanax specifically - A sort of body buzz.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

BlueTank said:


> What MG do you guys take? I've never taken more than .5mg of Xanax and It didn't seem to have much effect on me. I swear I have some strange thing with drugs where I am resilient and adapt quickly.
> 
> I remember after one time taking Xanax, after it wore off my body was buzzing. I heard people will get that with xanax specifically - A sort of body buzz.


I am on 5mg. But i never heard of a buzz that people can get.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> I am on 5mg. But i never heard of a buzz that people can get.


I take 1/2 or 1/4 pill of my friends 1mg and it totally relaxes me, but seriously knocks me out! Good stuff, but I got prescribed atavan. I don't take it though :/


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I take 1/2 or 1/4 pill of my friends 1mg and it totally relaxes me, but seriously knocks me out! Good stuff, but I got prescribed atavan. I don't take it though :/


Yeah, i just took one and now i am feeling really relaxed


----------



## vintage661 (Jun 13, 2010)

so i took xanax for 3 years for dp issues and i just wanna say be careful. i can speak only for my self and i will say that they did help me calm down but to me it was apparent it didnt help the underlying issue.. so im just saying be careful with fast acting things they can be addicting and it sucks coming off them


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

xanax is good for anxiety but just be careful with them because like vintage said, they aren't easy to get off of for a lot of people.


----------



## TrainHopper (Aug 22, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Anyone have good luck on Xanax. I just got prescribed the generic kind.
> I am hoping this will be more effective for my anxiety.


I'm on .25mg and I usually have to take 3 for it work. I don't know why I'm prescribed such a low dose with such acute anxiety/dp.


----------

